
Hack of Democrats’ Accounts Was Wider Than Believed - JumpCrisscross
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/08/11/us/politics/democratic-party-russia-hack-cyberattack.html?em_pos=small&emc=edit_dk_20160811&nl=dealbook&nl_art=10&nlid=65508833&ref=headline&te=1&referer=
======
SixSigma
Seth Rich was not Russian. Or a Hacker.

But Carlos Slim has to protect "the narrative" and his millions invested in
Clinton

